

Ask HN: Are GitHub Buttons Gone? - espeed

Where there used to be a GitHub "watch" button, I'm getting an error saying "for security reasons, framing is not allowed" (see http://bulbflow.com), and Mark Dotto's GitHub button repo is gone (http://markdotto.github.com/github-buttons/).
======
kaiserama
Maybe this?

<https://github.com/markdotto/github-buttons/issues/23>

------
dfischer
They recently revamped their entire notification system. That probably has
something to do with it.

